# Hard Drives issue on FreeBSD 12.2



## michaels2408 (Jul 25, 2021)

Good morning,
I am new to FreeBSD and need some guidance. I have a system where FreeBSD is virtualized on a proxmox server. My SAS backplane exposes all 10 sas drives to both of my sas controllers, so when I pass one of the controllers to FreeBSD it sees all of the drives. Problem is that 3 of the 10 drives are used for a  proxmox ZFS pool, which the FreeBSD vm drive lives on.  When FreeBSD boots and probes these three drives it causes read/write errors that force the pool offline. So, question is, how do force FreeBSD to probe only the 7 drives used for my FreeBSD ZFS pool and leave the other three drives alone?

Any help or guidance would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## trev (Jul 25, 2021)

Forum Rules: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/ghostbsd-pfsense-truenas-and-all-other-freebsd-derivatives.7290/


----------



## michaels2408 (Jul 26, 2021)

Ok. So I installed FreeBSD in the exact same scenario as mentioned previously and reworded my question to fit the forum guidelines.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 26, 2021)

michaels2408 said:


> My SAS backplane exposes all 10 sas drives to both of my sas controllers


Mutipath setup?



michaels2408 said:


> so when I pass one of the controllers to FreeBSD it sees all of the drives.


This breaks your multipath setup. 



michaels2408 said:


> So, question is, how do force FreeBSD to probe only the 7 drives used for my FreeBSD ZFS pool and leave the other three drives alone?


You don't. Your setup is wrong to begin with.


----------



## michaels2408 (Jul 26, 2021)

Thank you.


----------

